# nvidia 9300 GE 256 not recognized: bios problem [SOLVED]

## feiticeir0

Hi all

I have a new graphics card, NVIDIA 9300 GE 256MB PCI-X

My problem is that i'm working with the NV driver since with the NVIDIA driver i get a black screen...

The problem (i may be wrong) is that my kernel is not recognizing the device. When running a gentoo live cd, the device gets recognized perfectly...

Did i forget any kernel option ? i never had this problem before.

Here is the lscpi with my current kernel:

```

(..)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation ICH10 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 06e0 (rev a1)

(..)

```

and with the device being recognized:

```

(..)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) 2-port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 9300 GE] (rev a1)

(..)

```

If necessary i'll post my kernel config.

here is my machine specs:

```
Linux nightraider 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #4 SMP Mon Dec 14 18:16:42 WET 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Any ideia why this is happening?

My colleagues, with identical machines, have the second lspci... runing ubuntu and OpenSuse 11.2

Cheers,

Bruno Santos

----------

## cassiol

hello...

please update pciutils

```

update-pciids

```

this wiki help you with nvidia

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Nvidia

----------

## feiticeir0

Hi !

That did the trick, but i still cant't use the nvidia driver....

My Xorg.log doesn't give any error:

```

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux nightraider 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #4 SMP Mon Dec 14 18:16:42 WET 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 15 December 2009  05:05:08PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Dec 15 17:18:05 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(II) Loader magic: 0xd20

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:06e0:107d:5aa9 nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 9300 GE] rev 161, Mem @ 0xdd000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xde000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00002000/128

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  190.42  Tue Oct 20 21:19:30 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  190.42  Tue Oct 20 20:42:04 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) Dec 15 17:18:05 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) Dec 15 17:18:05 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) Dec 15 17:18:05 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) Dec 15 17:18:07 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 9300 GE (G98) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) Dec 15 17:18:07 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) Dec 15 17:18:07 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.98.1b.00.11

(II) Dec 15 17:18:07 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) Dec 15 17:18:07 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) Dec 15 17:18:07 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 9300 GE at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) Dec 15 17:18:07 NVIDIA(0):     HP LP2465 (DFP-0)

(--) Dec 15 17:18:07 NVIDIA(0): HP LP2465 (DFP-0): 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) Dec 15 17:18:07 NVIDIA(0): HP LP2465 (DFP-0): Internal Single Link TMDS

(II) Dec 15 17:18:10 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(II) Dec 15 17:18:10 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) Dec 15 17:18:10 NVIDIA(0):     "1920x1200"

(II) Dec 15 17:18:10 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1200

(--) Dec 15 17:18:10 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (93, 92); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) Dec 15 17:18:10 NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) Dec 15 17:18:10 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) Dec 15 17:18:10 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) Dec 15 17:18:13 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1920x1200"

(EE) Dec 15 17:18:15 NVIDIA(0): WAIT: (E, 0, 0x887d, 0)

```

but my /var/log/messages is interesting. I get this message a lot:

```
Dec 15 16:54:58 nightraider kernel: [80410.315308] DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [01:00.0] fault addr 5c486000 

Dec 15 16:54:58 nightraider kernel: [80410.315309] DMAR:[fault reason 01] Present bit in root entry is clear

Dec 15 16:54:58 nightraider kernel: [80410.317292] DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

Dec 15 16:54:58 nightraider kernel: [80410.317294] DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [01:00.0] fault addr 5c486000 

Dec 15 16:54:58 nightraider kernel: [80410.317295] DMAR:[fault reason 01] Present bit in root entry is clear

Dec 15 16:54:58 nightraider kernel: [80410.319272] DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

Dec 15 16:54:58 nightraider kernel: [80410.319274] DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [01:00.0] fault addr 5c486000 

Dec 15 16:54:58 nightraider kernel: [80410.319275] DMAR:[fault reason 01] Present bit in root entry is clear

Dec 15 16:54:58 nightraider kernel: [80410.321248] DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

Dec 15 16:54:58 nightraider kernel: [80410.321251] DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [01:00.0] fault addr 5c486000 

Dec 15 16:54:58 nightraider kernel: [80410.321251] DMAR:[fault reason 01] Present bit in root entry is clear

Dec 15 16:54:58 nightraider kernel: [80410.323389] DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

Dec 15 16:54:58 nightraider kernel: [80410.323392] DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [01:00.0] fault addr 5c486000 

Dec 15 16:54:58 nightraider kernel: [80410.323393] DMAR:[fault reason 01] Present bit in root entry is clear

Dec 15 16:54:58 nightraider kernel: [80410.325381] DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

Dec 15 16:54:58 nightraider kernel: [80410.325383] DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [01:00.0] fault addr 5c486000 

Dec 15 16:54:58 nightraider kernel: [80410.325384] DMAR:[fault reason 01] Present bit in root entry is clear

Dec 15 16:54:58 nightraider kernel: [80410.327367] DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

Dec 15 16:54:58 nightraider kernel: [80410.327369] DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [01:00.0] fault addr 5c486000 

Dec 15 16:54:58 nightraider kernel: [80410.327370] DMAR:[fault reason 01] Present bit in root entry is clear

Dec 15 16:54:58 nightraider kernel: [80410.329349] DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

Dec 15 16:54:58 nightraider kernel: [80410.329351] DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [01:00.0] fault addr 5c486000 

Dec 15 16:54:58 nightraider kernel: [80410.329352] DMAR:[fault reason 01] Present bit in root entry is clear

Dec 15 16:54:58 nightraider kernel: [80410.331331] DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

```

Any thoughts ?

cheers,

Bruno Santos

----------

## feiticeir0

After meddling google about the errors in /var/log/messages, i found that the problem is my computer bios... it has a bug...

So, as a workaround for the driver to work, i add this to the boot kernel line:

```

intel_iommut=off

```

After this, everything worked ok ! I'm now writting this post with the nvidia kernel driver working super fine !

Cheers,

Bruno Santos

----------

